# Final: Slytherin vs Hufflepuff [Hufflepuff won!]



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2019)

*Final*

*Slytherin* vs *Hufflepuff*

VS ​
Each goal is worth 10 points and catching the _*Golden Snitch*_ is worth 150 points.


*Order of dice rolling*

Host will roll dice faced 10: odd or even results to decide the starting order of the teams (Seeker).

For this match:
*Slytherin = odd result; Hufflepuff = even result*.​

*2 Beaters: *Each one will throw a 10 faced die once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll. *If getting 5 or 10*, roll it again in a new post (dice faced 3) to decide the order the targeted Chaser will lose. If not rolling again, the 3rd attempt is the one that the targeted Chaser will lose.

*3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts that the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.

*1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.

*1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.
*Keepers and Seekers* can roll before Beaters and Chasers. Just roll your dice. You all gave 3 days for doing that.
*The Golden Snitch:* Order of roll will be: Team A, Team B *or* Team B, Team A. It depends of what team starts first. The one who catches it first ends the match.

The team that has more points wins and advances to the final.
If a tie, the teams captains will roll a dice faced 20. Higher result wins the match.​
*NEW: SEEKERS WILL BE THE LAST PLAYERS TO ROLL. IF A SEEKER MISS THE DEADLINE, ANOTHER PLAYER WILL BE ALLOWED TO ROLL.*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2019)

@Jon Moxley  and  @DeVision  please, read the last line of OP. In this match both of you will only roll after other players.

*TEAMS
*

*Slytherin Quidditch Team:*



1. *UB* | Chaser | Team Leader
2. *Superman* | Chaser
3. *Jon Moxley* | Seeker
4. *Dark Wanderer* | Chaser
5. *Flame* | Keeper
6. *Vilu* | Beater
7. *fuff* | Beater



- @James Bond (Beater)
- @QMS (Beater)
- @novaselinenever (Chaser)
- @Oreki (Chaser)
- @Kate Bishop (Chaser)
- @Irene (Keeper)
- @DeVision (Seeker)​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Oct 29, 2019)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Good luck everyone


You as well.....Irene....please do us the honor of taking the first rolls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> You as well.....Irene....please do us the honor of taking the first rolls.


I am just getting in the mood rn


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 29, 2019)

@James Bond Go after UB and take one of her rolls


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Good luck. May the better team win.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

@Oreki thread is open

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)

When does it start? I don't have much time and I'm already on my phone on the way somewhere


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> When does it start? I don't have much time and I'm already on my phone on the way somewhere



It already started. You can roll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 29, 2019)

This is final?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This is final?


Yup


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This is final?



PM


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It already started. You can roll.


U sure? Well then 

Sorry @slytheringang but I'm in a hurry so see ya guys tomorrow 

Good luck to both sides tho, even tho the W is already ours


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)

at least I broke the limit curse 

GL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Thread so slow, but a lot of people lurking.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

Anyone cheated yet?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Im sorta heading to my midterm exam but Ill try to be here when its my turn.


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

10-10


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

I guess I can leave the last shot to @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

i want to see you kill each other!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Damn.....oh well. we have a lead at least. For now...


20-10


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good luck. May the better team win.


THAT is us.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Anyone cheated yet?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Never mind I can shoot my shot when it's time. Deadline being October 31


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> Damn.....oh well. we have a lead at least. For now...
> 
> 
> 20-10


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Never mind I can shoot my shot when it's time. Deadline being October 31


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Dammit why are you Ravenclaws here


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dammit why are you Ravenclaws here


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dammit why are you Ravenclaws here


He is as support for me and my TEAM


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> Damn.....oh well. we have a lead at least. For now...
> 
> 
> 20-10


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> He is as support for me and my TEAM


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Never mind I can shoot my shot when it's time. Deadline being October 31




We're the legit finalists who were cheated out.


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> We're the legit finalists who were cheated out.


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> We're the legit finalists who were cheated out.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

This is our @DeVision  he gonna win this himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> We're the legit finalists who were cheated out.


So in other words both Huffle and Raven are here to cry together when us Slyth wins huh ?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So in other words both Huffle and Raven are here to cry together when us Slyth wins huh ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

_'The Superman sleight of hand' was a notorious move used to cheat in a Quidditch dice game. This technique and the other variations are often coined 'the impossible move' due to them being extremely hard to detect as well as being very difficult to execute. Such techniques involve extreme misdirection and years of practice. _


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

QMS said:


>


But you're huffle puff. You're soft as the dough boy


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> @James Bond Go after UB and take one of her rolls



WOAH 

Okey, I shouldn't be surprised


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> WOAH
> 
> Okey, I shouldn't be surprised


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> But you're huffle puff. You're soft as the dough boy


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> _'The Superman sleight of hand' was a notorious move used to cheat in a Quidditch dice game. This technique and the other variations are often coined 'the impossible move' due to them being extremely hard to detect as well as being very difficult to execute. Such techniques involve extreme misdirection and years of practice. _


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> But you're huffle puff. You're soft as the dough boy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Aww a soft fluffy animal...how threatening


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

Tfw Majin Lu did roll a 5 for both current matches


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Aww a soft fluffy animal...how threatening


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Hm.. It's gonna be tough for us it seems.
@Irene we need good rolls from you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Aww a soft fluffy animal...how threatening


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Snakes arent all that size


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

Tfw I dont wanna roll cause I dont feel lucky


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

That's a mongoose dude.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The Superman sleight of hand'


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's a mongoose dude.


Shhhh

It is not a snake


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Tfw I dont wanna roll cause I dont feel lucky


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Snakes arent all that size


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Never mind I can shoot my shot when it's time. Deadline being October 31


you throw after everyone else, except the other seeker.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> Damn.....oh well. we have a lead at least. For now...
> 
> 
> 20-10



Which one of our beaters should go for nova?


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hm.. It's gonna be tough for us it seems.
> @Irene we need good rolls from you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Man yellow really suits you guys since most of ya except 1 is afraid to throw.


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> you throw after everyone else, except the other seeker.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> Man yellow really suits you guys since most of ya except 1 is afraid to throw.


Hmmm


Underworld Broker said:


> Tfw I dont wanna roll cause I dont feel lucky


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

Btw can 2 beater go for the same person in case first one doesnt hit?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Which one of our beaters should go for nova?


@Vilu 


Save @fuff for later


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hmmm



My goal is hitting 2 numbers again, mind you


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw can 2 beater go for the same person in case first one doesnt hit?


Why not if that chaster was that good.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> mind you


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

@DeVision  I want you last!

To hit that perfect 150!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> @DeVision  I want you last!
> 
> To hit that perfect 150!



No pressure, right? XD


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No pressure, right? XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hmmm



2 of our 3 thrown. Keep praying for luck......like losers.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> My goal is hitting 2 numbers again, mind you


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> you throw after everyone else, except the other seeker.


Devision you roll before this one that is an order.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

@Underworld Broker throws when she wants to. She knows what she is doing.


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> 2 of our 3 thrown. Keep praying for luck......like losers.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> Devision you roll before this one that is an order.



I can't. I'm literally the last one to roll.


----------



## Irene (Oct 29, 2019)

Ok here we go


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker throws when she wants to. She knows what she is doing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Ok here we go


Nice try Irene. Maybe you can give your balls to the rest of your team....except @DeVision who has to go after everyone else except @Jon Moxley


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

wait how did huffleduff get to the final


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> wait how did huffleduff get to the final


By being better than all


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> wait how did huffleduff get to the final


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> except @DeVision who has to go after everyone else except @Jon Moxley


@DeVision  I meant go before @Jon Moxley  Hmmm


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> By being better than all


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> wait how did huffleduff get to the final


It is like asking how is Luffy always stronger than Zoro well that is a nonquestion.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> @DeVision  I meant go before @Jon Moxley  Hmmm



Even if I did it wouldn't count.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

Huffleduffs when they fluked their way to the final:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Definitely take your time now @Underworld Broker .Ya as well @fuff and @Vilu 


Let's let them sweat.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Huffleduffs when they fluked their way to the final:


Bitch we are winning this not going to the final

You are now like


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> Definitely take your time now @Underworld Broker .Ya as well @fuff and @Vilu
> 
> 
> Let's let them sweat.



You can do what you want. I'm getting the snitch anyways.


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Even if I did it wouldn't count.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You can do what you want. I'm getting the snitch anyways.


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> Definitely take your time now @Underworld Broker .Ya as well @fuff and @Vilu
> 
> 
> Let's let them sweat.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

Huffleduffs when they get bullied by the other houses:


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

Okey, apparently the only thing that could stop me now would be the beaters of the other team, well, if I hit a number anyways


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You can do what you want. I'm getting the snitch anyways.


you lack the motivation for it.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Okey, apparently the only thing that could stop me now would be the beaters of the other team, well, if I hit a number anyways


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 29, 2019)

@Underworld Broker Throw the dices


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> @Underworld Broker Throw the dices



Woah woah dont pressure me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2019)

Y'all, it's just a game...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irene (Oct 29, 2019)

Last time I checked Ravens were last in MPs ,why are they loud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Last time I checked Ravens were last in MPs ,why are they loud


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 29, 2019)

@DeVision Got the same score sheet you had for last game?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> @DeVision Got the same score sheet you had for last game?



Hufflepuff Chasers: 5 1 *9* *3* 1 1
__Slytherin Keeper: 1 1 2 6 6 *4 8 4* 7

Slytherin Chasers: *3* 4 7 2 *6* 7
Hufflepuff Keeper: 7 7 *4 8* 3 3 2 5 3

Missing beaters, Oreki and UB. 20:20 for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hufflepuff Chasers: 5 1 *9* *3* 1 1
> __Slytherin Keeper: 1 1 2 6 6 *4 8 4* 7
> 
> Slytherin Chasers: *3* 4 7 2 *6* 7
> ...


@James Bond  we are winning this!


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Y'all, it's just a game...


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hufflepuff Chasers: 5 1 *9* *3* 1 1
> __Slytherin Keeper: 1 1 2 6 6 *4 8 4* 7
> 
> Slytherin Chasers: *3* 4 7 2 *6* 7
> ...


if you score next their keeper gonna save it lol..they snakes have the upper hand


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> if you score next their keeper gonna save it lol..they snakes have the upper hand


2 next rolls are saves.


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You can do what you want. I'm getting the snitch anyways.


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> 2 next rolls are saves.


exactly so you can only score the last , they can score any place


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> exactly so you can only score the last , they can score any place


Or miss all. And the beaters are missing


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Or miss all. And the beaters are missing


Your beaters? Or theirs?


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2019)

smh

This is so unbecoming of Hufflepuff.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Hhhhhhmmmmm well our beaters have 2 targets maybe, depending on how @Oreki throws.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

It also depends on luck to even hit the right number


----------



## fuff (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> Definitely take your time now @Underworld Broker .Ya as well @fuff and @Vilu
> 
> 
> Let's let them sweat.


whats the number of faces for the dice?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

fuff said:


> whats the number of faces for the dice?



Dont throw yet ~☆


----------



## fuff (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Dont throw yet ~☆


okay, just tag me when to throw and the number of faces

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 29, 2019)

@Oreki Don't throw until their beaters do


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

@Vilu attack @novaselinenever . Roll 10 faced die.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

@fuff attack @Kate Bishop . Roll 10 faced die.

@Underworld Broker it was time for the beaters to go. The cowards in hufflepuff are just waiting to long.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

@Vilu @fuff if either of you get a 5 or 10 roll another die, this one 3 faced, in another post.


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2019)

y tag me tho?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> y tag me tho?


Just to show you I cared.


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> Just to show you I cared.





Press X to Doubt


----------



## Viole (Oct 29, 2019)

Did I get my rep :blobbblush


----------



## fuff (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> @fuff attack @Kate Bishop . Roll 10 faced die.
> 
> @Underworld Broker it was time for the beaters to go. The cowards in hufflepuff are just waiting to long.


ok

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

fuff said:


> ok


----------



## Viole (Oct 29, 2019)

Good luck my brethren

See u in like 15-16 hours after work


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Press X to Doubt


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Vilu attack @novaselinenever . Roll 10 faced die.





Superman said:


> @fuff attack @Kate Bishop . Roll 10 faced die.
> 
> @Underworld Broker it was time for the beaters to go. The cowards in hufflepuff are just waiting to long.





Superman said:


> @Vilu @fuff if either of you get a 5 or 10 roll another die, this one 3 faced, in another post.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Press X to Doubt




Consoles Yuck.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

@Oreki  and @James Bond  we are not in a hurry ... we are winning this.



@DeVision  is our ace


----------



## Krory (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> Consoles Yuck.



It's literally the meme.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> The cowards in hufflepuff are just waiting to long.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> It's literally the meme.


I know  but still, console YUCK.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

In real life, I am more calculated than any snake but also loyal like a Puff so tough luck  @Superman


----------



## Vilu (Oct 30, 2019)

Attack @novaselinenever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> I guess I can leave the last shot to @Underworld Broker


@James Bond  Does one of us strike UB?

Or we are waiting for her dice roll


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> @James Bond  Does one of us strike UB?
> 
> Or we are waiting for her dice roll


Yawn I do not even know what the hold up is now. Ya fools really this shook?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Yawn I do not even know what the hold up is now.


We are waiting for @Underworld Broker.

Not really I am at work.

And I do want to stretch this last game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> We are waiting for @Underworld Broker.
> 
> Not really I am at work.
> 
> And I do want to stretch this last game


Uuuuuuggghhhhh.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Ya fools really this shook?


Mental games that is all!

Until @DeVision  ends this game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> Mental games that is all!
> 
> Until @DeVision  ends this game.


----------



## Flame (Oct 30, 2019)

what's the score?


----------



## stormrage (Oct 30, 2019)

Flame said:


> what's the score?



20:20 as far as I can tell, the Hufflepuff beaters are being a bunch of pansies imo. Ravenclaw and Gryffindor beaters went at it from the get go in our game.

Good luck to Slytherin and waiting for the Huffers to do their rolls.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Ravenclaw and Gryffindor beaters went at it from the get go in our game.


So did we in the first game, this is special!

And I like it that way!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> @James Bond  Does one of us strike UB?
> 
> Or we are waiting for her dice roll



Are you actually scared of me? What if this is all going after my keikaku


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> What if this is all going after my keikaku


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


>


----------



## stormrage (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> So did we in the first game, this is special!
> 
> And I like it that way!



Honestly, just get your beaters to roll. Its all RNG anyways, either they get lucky or they don't. Then if they do get lucky there's still more RNG to determine if their luck was worthwhile or if it was actually pointless.

I can understand you holding out on your last chaser roll to make it more dramatic, but the holding back on the beater rolls is honestly both pointless and mind numbingly dumb imo. You already have 2 chasers who have confirmed hits on your goal and you could just try block those goals.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

stormrage said:


> I can understand you holding out on your last chaser roll to make it more dramatic,


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

stormrage said:


> you could just try block those goals.


Where is the fun in that just yet?


----------



## stormrage (Oct 30, 2019)

@Underworld Broker honestly feel sorry for you.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

I'll have to start praying to Salazar to bless my throws later


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

Targeting @Superman


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

Rolling for hit


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

All the chasers rolled yet?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Targeting @Superman





James Bond said:


> Rolling for hit


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> All the chasers rolled yet?


NO ... @Underworld Broker is yet to do it.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Damn, you almost got him @James Bond


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damn, you almost got him @James Bond


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

@Oreki  we are waiting for this until the last moment.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Targeting @Superman





James Bond said:


> Rolling for hit


THANK YOU! GOD!



But once again I be tanking Beater hits like they are not shit.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> THANK YOU! GOD!
> 
> 
> 
> But once again I be tanking Beater hits like they are not shit.



You didn't tank nothing. You just got lucky because you're a failure and scored only once.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You didn't tank nothing. You just got lucky because you're a failure and scored only once.


Your team went through all that waiting just to fail at the end.

 And let me tell you something, Cedric. This ain't Prisoner of Azkaban, @Jon Moxley is not Harry, and their are no Dementors here to give ya any fluke wins.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Your team went through all that waiting just to fail at the end.
> 
> And let me tell you something, Cedric. This ain't Prisoner of Azkaban, @Jon Moxley is not Harry, and their are no Dementors here to give ya any fluke wins.



UB not gonna score any goals. You just jinxed her.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> UB not gonna score any goals. You just jinxed her.


 Who are you trying to convince?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Who are you trying to convince?



Mark my words.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Mark my words.


A Hufflepuff trying to jinx.....are you a Hufflepuff? Or really a Slytherin this whole time?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> A Hufflepuff trying to jinx.....are you a Hufflepuff? Or really a Slytherin this whole time?



You're the one jinxing. I'm trying to save her.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're the one jinxing. I'm trying to save her.


Sure DeVision......sure......


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Sure DeVision......sure......



Your only hope is your seeker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Your team went through all that waiting just to fail at the end.
> 
> And let me tell you something, Cedric. This ain't Prisoner of Azkaban, @Jon Moxley is not Harry, and their are no Dementors here to give ya any fluke wins.


I'm better than Harry just saiyan


----------



## Oreki (Oct 30, 2019)

Can't believe Slytherin afraid of us to the point they're constantly complaining lol


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> A Hufflepuff trying to jinx.....are you a Hufflepuff? Or really a Slytherin this whole time?


Shhh he my best infiltrator.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Can't believe Slytherin afraid of us to the point they're constantly complaining lol


Only after @Underworld Broker  and then we hit!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm better than Harry just saiyan




Begone boy @DeVision  is winning this!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> Begone boy @DeVision  is winning this!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> Only after @Underworld Broker  and then we hit!



I have time


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> Begone boy @DeVision  is winning this!


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

Is it finish ? Who is the luckiest team? Snake Boyz!?   No wonder..they are cheater...lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Is it finish ? Who is the luckiest team? Snake Boyz!?   No wonder..they are cheater...lol


Nope, still going on. Our chaser is not quite ready.


----------



## Flame (Oct 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Can't believe Slytherin afraid of us to the point they're constantly complaining lol


you people are literally the ones who kept calling us cheaters not long ago


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

How can one cheat in rng


----------



## Oreki (Oct 30, 2019)

Flame said:


> you people are literally the ones who kept calling us cheaters not long ago


You people were the ones who made the literal problem. We were just pointing it out like any normal human being


----------



## Oreki (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> How can one cheat in rng


Exactly. That's why you guys should roll your dices and get over with it


----------



## Flame (Oct 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You people were the ones who made the literal problem. We were just pointing it out like any normal human being


that's the difference between us and you guys. you're nothing more than normal human beings. slytherin is above all that. slytherins have entered a much higher state


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Exactly. That's why you guys should roll your dices and get over with it



Exactly. That why I'm letting you roll first


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Let it be everyone. This is suppose to be fun let's keep the jabs light. @Underworld Broker will throw when ready.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 30, 2019)

Flame said:


> that's the difference between us and you guys. you're nothing more than normal human beings. slytherin is above all that. slytherins have entered a much higher state


Imagine losing against normal human beings or being greatly cautious of them even after having all powers. That just despicable


----------



## Flame (Oct 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Imagine losing against normal human beings or being greatly cautious of them even after having all powers. That just despicable


what's the score lol

we can afford to lose. what's one little L in a sea of Ws?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Exactly. That why I'm letting you roll first


But I can manipulate dice so its different case for me


----------



## Flame (Oct 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But I can manipulate dice so its different case for me


then you admit cheating?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 30, 2019)

Flame said:


> what's the score lol
> 
> we can afford to lose. what's one little L in a sea of Ws?


You guys already have shown to be cautious of us in the amount that this losing act will be pointless


----------



## Oreki (Oct 30, 2019)

Flame said:


> then you admit cheating?


Can you show me the rule where it said we cannot manipulate dice?


----------



## Vilu (Oct 30, 2019)

Who still haven't thrown dice?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You guys already have shown to be cautious of us in the amount that this losing act will be pointless


spite spawns lies.”


----------



## Flame (Oct 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Can you show me the rule where it said we cannot manipulate dice?


V



Majin Lu said:


> *Final*
> 
> *Slytherin* vs *Hufflepuff*
> 
> ...


----------



## Irene (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> How can one cheat in rng


Black Magic  

 I heard the Slys specialize in it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

I should maybe stop trolling, I threw already a long time ago


----------



## Oreki (Oct 30, 2019)

Flame said:


> V


I think you forget this part


Majin Lu said:


> *Final*
> 
> *Slytherin* vs *Hufflepuff*
> 
> ...


----------



## Oreki (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I should maybe stop trolling, I threw already a long time ago


You can throw it again for just fun and for clarification... I am too lazy to backtrack


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

Dont think throwing again is allowed


----------



## Oreki (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Dont think throwing again is allowed


It's not gonna count but you can throw


----------



## Flame (Oct 30, 2019)

listen to Oreki he's allowed to do anything he pleases as seen in the rules


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's not gonna count but you can throw



I'm not falling for that


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I should maybe stop trolling, I threw already a long time ago



You're trolling right? Don't make me scroll through the thread. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> Black Magic
> 
> I heard the Slys specialize in it


How dare use irene against us. How low.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I should maybe stop trolling, I threw already a long time ago


You haven't thrown yet, just throw ffs this is getting boring.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> You haven't thrown yet, just throw ffs this is getting boring.


Tell your own people that.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm not falling for that





Flame said:


> listen to Oreki he's allowed to do anything he pleases as seen in the rules


Even your teammate understands


----------



## Irene (Oct 30, 2019)

Why not both chasers throw at the same time


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> Why not both chasers throw at the same time


Both their beaters have already threw their dice btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 30, 2019)

If you agree on chasers,  then let's throw it after 6 minutes at x:30 
Quote this post if you agree


----------



## Oreki (Oct 30, 2019)

@Flame can you give your team current status


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Flame can you give your team current status



Hufflepuff Chasers: 5 1 *9 3* 1 1
__Slytherin Keeper: 1 1 2 6 6 *4 8 4* 7

Slytherin Chasers: *3* 4 7 X *6* 7
Hufflepuff Keeper: 7 7 *4 8* 3 3 2 5 3

Missing QMS, Oreki and UB. 20:20 for now.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hufflepuff Chasers: 5 1 *9 3* 1 1
> __Slytherin Keeper: 1 1 2 6 6 *4 8 4* 7
> 
> Slytherin Chasers: *3* 4 7 X *6* 7
> ...



So to make it simple as possible:
Oreki's first 2 rolls don't matter. He can score on the third.
Every 3/6/9 from UB is 10 points for Slytherin.
QMS has the chance to block one of the chasers if he rolls a 5/10.


----------



## Viole (Oct 30, 2019)

Come back from work after a 15 hour shift

Still see this shit at same place


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Come back from work after a 15 hour shift
> 
> Still see this shit at same place



No rep for you. Bye.


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

Ahahah


----------



## stormrage (Oct 30, 2019)

Wow, this is actually ridiculous now. Both of Slytherins beaters have thrown yet Hufflepuff cant even get their last beater to roll...

UB aint gonna roll while theres still a beater roll to happen. Im not even playing in this match and I can even see that.

Can the beater roll just happen so the game can actually progress?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Wow, this is actually ridiculous now. Both of Slytherins beaters have thrown yet Hufflepuff cant even get their last beater to roll...
> 
> UB aint gonna roll while theres still a beater roll to happen. Im not even playing in this match and I can even see that.
> 
> Can the beater roll just happen so the game can actually progress?



Both are offline. Oreki went to bed. QMS is busy it seems.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Both are offline. Oreki went to bed. QMS is busy it seems.



QMS is your last beater. The chaser roll is pretty much whenever in my books.

Tbh, you all dragging this out is preventing me from rolling dice against UB for winner/diva ratings.


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Both are offline. Oreki went to bed. QMS is busy it seems.


There are  2 hours and 20 minutes left to do so anyway.. otherwise expelliamus and disqualify


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> There are  2 hours and 20 minutes left to do so anyway.. otherwise expelliamus and disqualify


Deadlines tomorrow not tonight


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> There are  2 hours and 20 minutes left to do so anyway.. otherwise expelliamus and disqualify



James Bond explained it. XD


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> James Bond explained it. XD


That's a double o  seven work!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

Wew


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

utc time 10 20


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> utc time 10 20


Today is the 30th


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Today is the 30th


Sorry I wasn't here  I was building a feud between Lance Archer and Moxley for NJPW


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Sorry I wasn't here  I was building a feud between Lance Archer and Moxley for NJPW


You still have over a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> You still have over a day.


Oh ok. Maybe I'll live before Archer kills me


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2019)

Juts roll dice.


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Today is the 30th


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Juts roll dice.


Oh its my turn already?


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 30, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Juts roll dice.


@Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh its my turn already?



not yet 



novaselinenever said:


> @Underworld Broker


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

maybe throwing just one die at a time will get me moving


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh its my turn already?


It isn't.  do not worry, you aren't going to get cursed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> It isn't.  do not worry, you aren't going to get cursed.


Thanks 

Already am cursed by other methods anyways


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> maybe throwing just one die at a time will get me moving


no way


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> no way


What about one and a half?


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


>


The more you wait, the lest likely to make a goal attempt. It is known


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> What about one and a half?


I am going to beat you mercilessly for that suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> The more you wait, the lest likely to make a goal attempt. It is known



you may have a point


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am going to beat you mercilessly for that suggestion.


Ha jokes on you , someone else will do that first


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Our chaser is not quite ready.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Exactly. That why I'm letting you roll first


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker will throw when ready.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I should maybe stop trolling, I threw already a long time ago


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're trolling right? Don't make me scroll through the thread. XD


She did not trow, I am watching her


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> you may have a point


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Can the beater roll just happen so the game can actually progress?


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

stormrage said:


> UB aint gonna roll while theres still a beater roll to happen.


*October 31 at 11:58 pm UCT]*

*That is my roll time.*


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> The more you wait, the lest likely to make a goal attempt. It is known


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am going to beat you mercilessly for that suggestion.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> *October 31 at 11:58 pm UCT]*
> 
> *That is my roll time.*


I migh be a puff in here bu in RL  ... Zehaha.

Even if it is  like. 2/10 meaning 20%.

 and then 1/3 33% out of that.

Only on my part.

I have time to spare.


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> *October 31 at 11:58 pm UCT]*
> 
> *That is my roll time.*


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> *October 31 at 11:58 pm UCT]*
> 
> *That is my roll time.*


Not leaving time for Devision


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Not leaving time for Devision


-1m for that! 

Shit I can force both of them to not draw


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Not leaving time for Devision


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> -1m for that!
> 
> Shit I can force both of them to not draw


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Shhh mind games.


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> Shhh mind games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

For the moment a tie is still a win.

So I like even that.


Zehaha!


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> For the moment a tie is still a win.
> 
> So I like even that.
> 
> ...


lol la tie is a tie....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> lol la tie is a tie....


a tie + another tie means that we tie for first place aka WIN.



I am  maximizing the profits in here

@Underworld Broker


If  I don't roll @Underworld Broker does not roll so the 2 seekers can't roll.

And we are in a tie + another tie and I don't mind that so:


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Can the beater roll just happen so the game can actually progress?


Well, the same can be said about the other way.

So ...

@Underworld Broker  roll trigger 4 or 5 rolls 

Or she can forfeit this mind game and she can roll vs @James Bond  to decide the winner


----------



## Krory (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm going to just start negging people on both sides that are "strategically" holding their rolls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 30, 2019)

So

A Slytherin has a chaser withholding

While Hufflepfft has chaser and beater? withholding

And yet we are the problem? 

You do know beaters going later is just distasteful righ


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Wow, this is actually ridiculous now. Both of Slytherins beaters have thrown yet Hufflepuff cant even get their last beater to roll...
> 
> UB aint gonna roll while theres still a beater roll to happen. Im not even playing in this match and I can even see that.
> 
> Can the beater roll just happen so the game can actually progress?


Don't blame us, blame the game 

And what you're doing right now is picking a side, so you're also being biased to one team


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Time to roll some dice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

30-20 hufflepuff


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice 



If she doesn't score we win 
She score once it's a tie 
She scores more than one they win 

Not counting the seekers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


>


what.....is with that look? Because this is still going on?


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Don't blame us, blame the game
> 
> And what you're doing right now is picking a side, so you're also being biased to one team



I wasnt being biased. Hufflepuff at that point in time were just holding up the game.

Hufflepuff at the time of writing had the following rolls left:

Chaser
Beater
Seeker

Slytherin at the time of writing that post had the following rolls:

Chaser
Seeker

As we know, the seekers are only gonna roll after everyone else, so discount them from the rolling process. This then leaves us with 2 hufflepuff rolls versus 1 Slytherin roll.


So, based on the logic of throws still remaining at that point in time, Hufflepuff was holding up the game.


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> I wasnt being biased. Hufflepuff at that point in time were just holding up the game.
> 
> Hufflepuff at the time of writing had the following rolls left:
> 
> ...


More like both teams are holding up the game

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> I wasnt being biased. Hufflepuff at that point in time were just holding up the game.
> 
> Hufflepuff at the time of writing had the following rolls left:
> 
> ...


So you're telling me you don't want Slytherin to win? you're just trying to prevail justice? Lol

Why can't Slytherin chaser roll dice first? Are they not holding the game? It's game, every strategy allowed, if Hufflepuff holding their dice under the rules no one has right to complain about it and if they're really want to complain it then they should just roll there dice


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> what.....is with that look? Because this is still going on?


My dogs barking at night and my head still hurts and I come here and it looks there is still a discussion about some players holding their rolls. 

Do not mind me, I just need some sleep.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So you're telling me you don't want Slytherin to win? you're just trying to prevail justice? Lol
> 
> Why can't Slytherin chaser roll dice first? Are they not holding the game? It's game, every strategy allowed, if Hufflepuff holding their dice under the rules no one has right to complain about it and if they're really want to complain it then they should just roll there dice



Tbh, I couldnt really care who wins. Lol. Its just a game played with dice on forums.

But seeing as its such a big deal to you, I apologize for hurting your feelings and making you feel like I was being biased.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Tbh, I couldnt really care who wins. Lol. Its just a game played with dice on forums.
> 
> But seeing as its such a big deal to you, I apologize for hurting your feelings and making you feel like I was being biased.


Hey, we're tougher than we look. We don't get our feelings hurt that easily unless you're speaking with your own experience here


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

This has game has went from fun friendly banter to full on bitching at each other. Can we try to finish this on a high note as this has been a fun event where most people got involved and it made some good memes.

I think everyone has forgotten this was supposed to be fun.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> This has game has went from fun friendly banter to full on bitching at each other. Can we try to finish this on a high note as this has been a fun event where most people got involved and it made some good memes.
> 
> I think everyone has forgotten this was supposed to be fun.


@QMS probably at work at the moment so that's why we have to wait little longer


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Time to roll some dice


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Inb4 this all was in vain because one of the seekers will catch the snitch (hopefully me)


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Hufflepuff Chasers: 5 1 *9 3* 1 1 4 *3 3*
__Slytherin Keeper: 1 1 2 6 6 *4 8 4* 7

Slytherin Chasers: *3* 4 7 X *6* 7 _ _ _
Hufflepuff Keeper: 7 7 *4 8* 3 3 2 5 3

30:20 for Hufflepuff.
UB and QMS left. Seems like Oreki turned it around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

Hufflepuff


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)

Watch UB throw and choke after all this wait


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)

hope I didn't jinx it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Watch UB throw and choke after all this wait



Rude


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Rude


Do iiiiiiiit. XD


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Rude


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Do iiiiiiiit. XD



Woah woah, yeah I should


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Woah woah, yeah I should


Noooo


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

I need a tie.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Woah woah, yeah I should





You should, but you won't, right?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I need a tie.



There's no tie. Well, there is, but there will be a tie-breaker.


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Rude


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> There's no tie. Well, there is, but there will be a tie-breaker.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You should, but you won't, right?



I should and want to, but I can't get myself to throw, halp


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I should and want to, but I can't get myself to throw, halp



Should I do it for you? I would even add extra die-sides. 1-9 numbers are boring. Spice it up with cool numbers like 97.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Should I do it for you? I would even add extra die-sides. 1-9 numbers are boring. Spice it up with cool numbers like 97.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

@Underworld Broker just throw... who knows you might hit the jackpot... end of the day its game of luck


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Underworld Broker just throw... who knows you might hit the jackpot... end of the day its game of luck


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

Time to start praying to Salazar


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Time to start praying to Salazar



You're such a tease. XD


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're such a tease. XD


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Lurker said:


>



I love you too.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I love you too.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Aww


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Aww


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

@Majin Lu


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

I should throw 1 and see how it goes, let's see if my prayers were useful, yolo


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

Inb4 team captains gonna end up having to throw again


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

@QMS it's your turn now.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Hufflepuff Chasers: 5 1 *9 3* 1 1 4 *3 3*
__Slytherin Keeper: 1 1 2 6 6 *4 8 4* 7

Slytherin Chasers: *3* 4 7 X *6* 7 *6* 7 1
Hufflepuff Keeper: 7 7 *4 8* 3 3 2 5 3

30:30


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Inb4 team captains gonna end up having to throw again


@DeVision You better end the game with one throw


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision You better end the game with one throw



Maybe @QMS will take away their points.
And then Jon Moxley can try to catch the snitch first.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Maybe @QMS will take away their points.
> And then Jon Moxley can try to catch the snitch first.


Ahhaha. Ahaha ahahahahahah


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ahhaha. Ahaha ahahahahahah


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> 30-20 hufflepuff


Lol.. you wish ..is the other way around actually!


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> This has game has went from fun friendly banter to full on bitching at each other. Can we try to finish this on a high note as this has been a fun event where most people got involved and it made some good memes.
> 
> I think everyone has forgotten this was supposed to be fun.


That's why I am here sending GIFs and breaking your balls lmaooo.... don't take this seriously even if you wanna joke hard about it, come on guys you know better, I hope that after this game we all get back to the same , like I had several user and friends on the other house but I had to take my role and pick on them , as a part of the game, so from tomorrow on i will get back to my usual self and stop that lol..aside from when is needed.. it's was a good and funny game overall...I hope to see all the other works and meme somewhere, take you all see you next team game , we might be together or not who knows....lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hufflepuff Chasers: 5 1 *9 3* 1 1 4 *3 3*
> __Slytherin Keeper: 1 1 2 6 6 *4 8 4* 7
> 
> Slytherin Chasers: *3* 4 7 X *6* 7 _ _ _
> ...


Well done Don!
Nice one Orekiiiii.... Keep the Oj flag high!


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hufflepuff Chasers: 5 1 *9 3* 1 1 4 *3 3*
> __Slytherin Keeper: 1 1 2 6 6 *4 8 4* 7
> 
> Slytherin Chasers: *3* 4 7 X *6* 7 *6* 7 1
> ...


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

I want to post something but I'll end up banned.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I want to post something but I'll end up banned.



I'm curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 31, 2019)

Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Acno said:


> Lol


Hi intruders make sure to clean when you leave the house


----------



## Steven (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hi intruders make sure to clean when you leave the house


Drauf geschissen


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm curious.


I'll be a good boy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Acno said:


> Drauf geschissen


I sure don't understand what you said also I shouldn't have use translator either lol


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I sure don't understand what you said also I shouldn't have use translator either lol



Translator probably right. XD
It's a german phrase.

Btw. didn't praise you for your godly roll. Great job!


----------



## Steven (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I sure don't understand what you said also I shouldn't have use translator either lol


@DeVision knows


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Have @QMS and @Underworld Broker rolled?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Have @QMS and @Underworld Broker rolled?


UB yes, QMS no.. still not online


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> UB yes, QMS no.. still not online


He is..but you can't see it lol


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Have @QMS and @Underworld Broker rolled?





DeVision said:


> Hufflepuff Chasers: 5 1 *9 3* 1 1 4 *3 3*
> __Slytherin Keeper: 1 1 2 6 6 *4 8 4* 7
> 
> Slytherin Chasers: *3* 4 7 X *6* 7 *6* 7 1
> ...


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> He is..but you can't see it lol


I can see through the hidden online status

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


>



Give me some.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


>


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hi intruders make sure to clean when you leave the house


It's a waste of time to clean a skunk house lol...leave as it is and when it's over closed it and dump it lmaooo
I already have to wear a gas mask before coming here to breath properly...


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Give me some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> It's a waste of time to clean a skunk house lol...leave as it is and when it's over closed it and dump it lmaooo
> I already have to wear a gas mask before coming here to breath properly...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

Me when I see his post here. Honk Honk.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> It's a waste of time to clean a skunk house lol...leave as it is and when it's over closed it and dump it lmaooo
> I already have to wear a gas mask before coming here to breath properly...


Hey yo we ain't skunks, we are badgers or do we all look the same to you huh?


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Me when I see his post here. Honk Honk.


What a nerd lol


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

I am afraid QMS was serious about throwing at 11:58


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am afraid QMS was serious about throwing at 11:58


He definitely was !...gotta wait for it folks eheheh


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> He definitely was !...gotta wait for it folks eheheh


The suspense is killing me


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Irene said:


> The suspense is killing me


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am afraid QMS was serious about throwing at 11:58


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

at work!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

But you had time to do multiple posts.....and ratings.....


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> But you had time to do multiple posts.....and ratings.....


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

It's time to roll @QMS. Don't make us wait anymore.


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

@QMS just roll it


----------



## Steven (Oct 31, 2019)

Andrewww...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

Ayyyy lmao


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

Anyone wanna bet who hes gonna target?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Anyone wanna bet who hes gonna target?


You


----------



## Steven (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I want to post something but I'll end up banned.


just post it then ! lmaoo  we  will wait for you to came back


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You



That wouldve been my guess too


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You


i know it already but i can't tell you sorry...


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> That wouldve been my guess too


he should be a sanji and let you win


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

have we won yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> That wouldve been my guess too


I am not even aware of any planning... I am just following my team if someone tells me to roll the dice I do if not I don't lol


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> have we won yet?


I thought you give up on winning


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I thought you give up on winning


i'm a team guy first and foremost  

honestly tho what's the hold up? im not gonna read 4+ pages so can someone summarize me how come it's not done yet when the others have finished already?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> i'm a team guy first and foremost
> 
> honestly tho what's the hold up? im not gonna read 4+ pages so can someone summarize me how come it's not done yet when the others have finished already?



We waiting for @QMS and time is running out.. :/
The two seekers (Jon Moxley and me) can't roll until QMS does.


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

@QMS dude why haven't you rolled the dice yet? 



DeVision said:


> We waiting for @QMS and time is running out.. :/
> The two seekers (Jon Moxley and me) can't roll until QMS does.


that's fucked up seriously


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

@QMS You better come right now or I am gonna spam your entire profile with Sasuke being the best character of all time.


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Expelliamus! lol...i f you cant roll berore midnight i would disqualify your team and have ravenlaw win the turnament ...lmaooo


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS You better come right now or I am gonna spam your entire profile with Sasuke being the best character of all time.



Itachi and Jiraiya solo.
But yeah, do that. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

I just started watching Naruto 
and I think I like Kakashi  he is hot


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

Irene said:


> I just started watching Naruto


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Irene said:


> I just started watching Naruto
> and I think I like Kakashi  he is hot


You dont see half his face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Also have we got a winner yet ?


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


>


I just finished the 3rd ep minutes ago  
I like it so far but for feel like switching to manga cuz I liked it more 


James Bond said:


> You dont see half his face



that what makes him hot


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Also have we got a winner yet ?


QMS still refused to throw.


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

Irene said:


> I just finished the 3rd ep minutes ago
> I like it so far but for feel like switching to manga cuz I liked it more


yeah naruto p1 was awesome. is it easier to read the manga for you? how many chapters does it have?



Superman said:


> QMS still refused to throw.


why did he think that's a good idea to let us wait like that? that's not funny at all


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Itachi and Jiraiya solo.
> But yeah, do that. XD


Sasuke Solo with Chidori alone


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> yeah naruto p1 was awesome. is it easier to read the manga for you? how many chapters does it have?


If you're talking about part one then 244 if entire manga then 700


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> yeah naruto p1 was awesome. is it easier to read the manga for you? how many chapters does it have?
> 
> 
> why did he think that's a good idea to let us wait like that? that's not funny at all


isn't the whole manga like 700 chapters  

also yea reading is faster , and the manga's art is better than the anime's from  what I saw


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> If you're talking about part one then 244


doesn't the anime have around the same number of episodes?

so.much.filler  



Irene said:


> isn't the whole manga like 700 chapters
> 
> also yea reading is faster , and the manga's art is better than the anime's from  what I saw


well good luck then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> doesn't the anime have around the same number of episodes?
> 
> so.much.filler


Lol anime have like 40% fillers


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> QMS still refused to throw.


I asked him this morning to throw, ugh


----------



## Karma (Oct 31, 2019)

This is y u should reward people for going first, not last

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

@QMS come on man  I want to see the seekers roll and resolve this match


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

How much longer? I suck at the time conversion. Seems like I won't be able to sleep until he rolls.
Karma's gonna hit us so hard.. And I don't mean the NF user.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

I am going to sleep now and QMS probably be sleeping right now so forget we're getting his roll any time soon


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am going to sleep now and QMS probably be sleeping right now so forget we're getting his roll any time soon



He has to roll. Otherwise we lose. TBH we deserve to lose like that..


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He has to roll. Otherwise we lose. TBH we deserve to lose like that..


He's gonna come in 2 or 3 so I think we might able to make it though I am gonna sleep lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He has to roll. Otherwise we lose. TBH we deserve to lose like that..


Unless we just skip it? Odds are low he will hit and odds even lower he will roll the right number anyway.


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2019)

Hufflepussies


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Unless we just skip it? Odds are low he will hit and odds even lower he will roll the right number anyway.



Can we do that though?
I don't get why he didn't roll today when you told him. UB already did her rolls.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> He's gonna come in 2 or 3 so I think we might able to make it though I am gonna sleep lol


Do you mean 2 or 3 hours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Do you mean 2 or 3 hours?


Yes lol


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yes lol


Does he not have his phone on him? Hes leaving it really late.


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

It's too early for sleeping as we have the same time zone 

 I think he will post when he is done with work


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

He's here!
DO IT! @QMS


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

If he doesn't hit after all this time I'm gonna slap him


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

He is finally here


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow. We're waiting for him like the SH waited for Luffy to kick Lucci's ass.

@Irene where are you from? Europe, right?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Anyone wanna bet who hes gonna target?


Because I am a gentleman, it will be a cute lady like yourself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> Because I am a gentleman, it will be a cute lady like yourself!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

We're gonna wait, won't we?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

I blame @Acno!

he is the one that destroyed my mojo from the start


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> I blame @Acno!
> 
> he is the one that destroyed my mojo from the start


It's cool, hopefully @DeVision can win this for us


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

what's the score?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


>


So let me get this:

The first try I get the 1 but not the zero.

Second is perfect but I do not count.

Fuck ...


@DeVision  win this, @Shaks$Life  cursed me.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Oh he rolled.

@Jon Moxley do your magic. I'm ready too.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> what's the score?


30 -30, thanks to @Shaks$Life!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh he rolled.
> 
> @Jon Moxley do your magic. I'm ready too.


Be glad I did not wait until 23:58 ... I have the balls to do it!


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> 30 -30, thanks to @Shaks$Life!


you're not gonna drop that name anytime soon are you


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow. We're waiting for him like the SH waited for Luffy to kick Lucci's ass.
> 
> @Irene where are you from? Europe, right?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> Because I am a gentleman, it will be a cute lady like yourself!


Now let's see if the second was the first!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> Now let's see if the second was the first!


@DeVision  would this have been good against @Underworld Broker if I have rolled 5 from the start?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> @DeVision  would this have been good against @Underworld Broker if I have rolled 5 from the start?



No. They had two times first and once 2nd hit. The third didn't matter.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> you're not gonna drop that name anytime soon are you


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2019)

All that drama for literally nothing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No. They had two times first and once 2nd hit. The third didn't matter.


Fuck, @Acno relly did a number on me.

My luck, at the least, I had my fun


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> All that drama for literally nothing


NO rep for you


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> All that drama for literally nothing


Your team wasnt innocent in this, but let's move on and see the conclusion of this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Your team wasnt innocent in this, but let's move on and see the conclusion of this




All are dumbasses :shrug


And fyi the three days this been going

I have been working for
14 hours
15 hours
15.:30 hours a day


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> 14 hours
> 15 hours
> 15.:30 hours a day


Meh did only 12h but I will do some 10 in 4 h.

So meh!

And I had to consolidate crap reports.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> All are dumbasses :shrug
> 
> 
> And fyi the three days this been going
> ...



So you earned a lot of money? 
People, next round is on Viole.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> People, next round is on Viole.


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So you earned a lot of money?
> People, next round is on Viole.


I get paid flat 25$ a month

Whether I do 7 hours daily or 24 hours

"Paid internship"


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> I get paid flat 25$ a month
> 
> Whether I do 7 hours daily or 24 hours
> 
> "Paid internship"


Zehaha.

 I take it back.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> I get paid flat 25$ a month
> 
> Whether I do 7 hours daily or 24 hours
> 
> "Paid internship"



Wow. That's harsh. I'll pay you in rep.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

@DeVision  you made me roll before @23:58 for this


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

So if the seekers don't catch it 



> If a tie, the teams captains will roll a dice faced 20. Higher result wins the match


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> @DeVision  you made me roll before @23:58 for this



Come on dude. I don't want to be online then, and then get anxious if I'll be in time or not.


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2019)

Ya

We losing it defo


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

I see @Jon Moxley here so let's get the rolls guyz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

I believe @Jon Moxley goes first as Slytherin are home team so come on, no more delays let's get this done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I see @Jon Moxley here so let's get the rolls guyz


@Jon Moxley  don't copy now .


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> @QMS dude why haven't you rolled the dice yet?
> 
> 
> that's fucked up seriously


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I believe @Jon Moxley goes first as Slytherin are home team so come on, no more delays let's get this done



Yes, but I don't see him online.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yes, but I don't see him online.


I see him viewing this thread


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I see him viewing this thread



34 minutes ago.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> just post it then ! lmaoo  we  will wait for you to came back


 Demon begone!!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Demon begone!!


just type mxx you know the rest


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

End this already


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> 34 minutes ago.


Maybe you should just roll then, is there anyone on to ask if it would count ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

so guess Ill roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Maybe you should just roll then, is there anyone on to ask if it would count ?


No, let it be that way.

It is more dramatic this way.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> so guess Ill roll


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

if he can't be online iirc someone can roll for him


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

You're up @DeVision

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

End this @DeVision

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)

@DeVision Take my energy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> so guess Ill roll


Just do it Dean.


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

go go go Dev

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Riddiculus!... That will be your last roll Q!


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Huh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

Well sorry @Superman.  I failed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Just do it Dean.


I did


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

@DeVision  you the man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

F**k.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Here we go again


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

So team captains roll then ?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> F**k.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Ok.
@Underworld Broker you're up again.
@James Bond crush her! XD


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> F**k.


You did good


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)

Our captain got this


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

So it come down to captain vs captain


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

I should get my memes ready I guess


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

The sudden pressure


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


>


be ready it's on you now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well sorry @Superman.  I failed


It is fine. I am just fucking glad the last rolls are finally here.


@Underworld Broker you have to throw the tie breaker.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> You did good



Look at my 3rd roll.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

You got this cap


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Here we go again


@Underworld Broker  vs @James Bond 

FIGHT!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Oh well, here goes nothing


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> All that drama for literally nothing


Lmaoooo...just as expected!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Fml


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


>


You called this


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

@James Bond  in this moment:


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Should I quote my prediction at the start of my plan?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow. A 4. XD


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

HuffleBuff ftw


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

We won


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

roll less than 4


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

TF


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

We still have a 15% chance to win. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

@Underworld Broker you got this.


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Oh well, here goes nothing


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> roll less than 4


THE FUCK DO MEAN TO TELL ME THIS DRAMA HAD EFFECT!


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> We still have a 15% chance to win. XD


She got 3


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)

LMAOOOO


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker you got this.


They rolled already!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Unbelivable.


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

So diva team won!!?? GG shunks!


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm dead


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

we won 
:blu


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

How the fuck did I win that


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> SHE ROLLED A 3!!!
> WE WIN!


TF ... do you mean to tell me that shit rolled the  way I imagined.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

This is hilarious


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> How the fuck did I win that


TF! I need to quote me.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> How the fuck did I win that



15% baby.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This is hilarious


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> How the fuck did I win that


Luring them into a sense of security so they don't use dark magic 

200IQ move captain


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> How the fuck did I win that


We won you know.

And @DeVision  was hurrying me ....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

Don't worry about it @Underworld Broker . I am just glad it is over. You still a winner in my book. 


@Majin Lu we done here.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm sorry @Underworld Broker and all of Slytherin. But I somehow feel so happy. XD

All this drama, and we get this finish.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Luring them into a sense of security so they don't use dark magic
> 
> 200IQ move captain


Did that shit  ....


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Hmmm


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Finally we can take a breath of fresh air and open the gates!.. enjoy Halloween party!...
I am glad shunks won , better then snakes, they didn't need iq for it just strong farts ....xd


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

ofc it's all about friendship and nakama power

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> Don't worry about it @Underworld Broker . I am just glad it is over. You still a winner in my book.
> 
> 
> @Majin Lu we done here.



Thank God this is over


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Hufflebuff winning quidditch cup for the first time 

Memes aside, gg Slytherin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> Don't worry about it @Underworld Broker . I am just glad it is over. You still a winner in my book.
> 
> 
> @Majin Lu we done here.


Now say it without crying


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> Well, the same can be said about the other way.
> 
> So ...
> 
> ...







@James Bond


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Well war ends here


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Hufflebuff winning quidditch cup for the first time
> 
> Memes aside, gg Slytherin


I told you we make a good team!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Hufflebuff winning quidditch cup for the first time
> 
> Memes aside, gg Slytherin




This match had it all. Gg Hufflepuffs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

1. @*UB* | Chaser | Team Leader
2. *Superman* | Chaser
3. *Jon Moxley* | Seeker
4. *Dark Wanderer* | Chaser
5. *Flame* | Keeper
6. *Vilu* | Beater
7. *fuff* | Beater

It was my pleasure, Sorry for the drama!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Now say it without crying


LOL ME  CRYING....please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

The diva team won!!! Nice one  guys...now you can all go to...


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

GG everyone , even with all the drama it was fun 



congrats on 2nd place you guys did well 

also congrats to my teammates you guys are the best


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

The diva team won!!! Nice one  guys...now you can all go to.....have fum


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

The diva team won!!! Nice one  guys...now you can all go to.....have fun


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Well I was offline during the most game so I didn't able to enjoy it but this round was fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

@lion of lernia


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well I was offline during so I didn't able to enjoy it but this round was fun


My pleasure /

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @lion of lernia


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> My pleasure /


I am still gonna spam your profile


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

what's the score?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> what's the score?


You won


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

@Underworld Broker  sorry for that but it was necessary


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> what's the score?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> what's the score?


You won the 2th place


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> My pleasure /


Same here..you are welcome skunks team! You made it!... that was the main thing to do since the start of it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You won





Lurker said:


> You won





QMS said:


> You won


knew it


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> knew it


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

I don't mind keeping flame in delusion if that makes him happy lol


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

Joking aside, awesome event (unbelievably long as well). Thanks everyone and @Majin Lu for participating/hosting the game. Until next time


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks for the event @Majin Lu it was awesome


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> Joking aside, awesome event (unbelievably long as well). Thanks everyone and @Majin Lu for participating/hosting the game. Until next time



It was time for you to finally lose.
I was just about to complain how you win every time, without doing anything.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It was time for you to finally lose.
> I was just about to complain how you win every time, without doing anything.



He did pretty good tbh, glad I put him as keeper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Lol


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> He did pretty good tbh, glad I put him as keeper


So you're saying hes a keeper Kappa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> He did pretty good tbh, glad I put him as keeper



Against us he did. But IIRC he was bad against Ravenclaw?
Also, did he help in any of the tasks? XD


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It was time for you to finally lose.
> I was just about to complain how you win every time, without doing anything.






Underworld Broker said:


> He did pretty good tbh, glad I put him as keeper


i never get enough credit


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> So you're saying hes a keeper Kappa


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Against us he did. But IIRC he was bad against Ravenclaw?
> Also, did he help in any of the tasks? XD


i love how DeV doesn't let go he *must* know *everything* i did. what a true friend


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> i never get enough credit


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

The MVP was @Majin Lu  DON'T FORGET NINGEN!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Against us he did. But IIRC he was bad against Ravenclaw?
> Also, did he help in any of the tasks? XD



It's not about the semi finals since our offensive was pretty good to pass it


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> i love how DeV doesn't let go he *must* know *everything* i did. what a true friend


You keeping tabs on him


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2019)

My apologies to the Slytherin team for the behavior of the rest of the Hufflepuff team. It was a good game tho I'm deeply ashamed of my kin.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> I'm deeply ashamed of my kin.


I am not!


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> My apologies to the Slytherin team for the behavior of the rest of the Hufflepuff team. It was a good game tho I'm deeply ashamed of my kin.


Blame @QMS


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> i love how DeV doesn't let go he *must* know *everything* i did. what a true friend


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Blame @QMS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

No, that blame goes to me


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No, that blame goes to me


Only if I want it to be that way.

But you did good kid.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> Only if I want it to be that way.
> 
> But you did good kid.


Yeah. Now I gotta sleep so night


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

What is done is done. @Kate Bishop 


Let's see how Lu ends the festivities.


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> What is done is done. @Kate Bishop
> 
> 
> Let's see how Lu ends the festivities.



True, just disappointed in the rudeness both in front of the other Houses and behind their backs.  Either way, good job, you guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> Only if I want it to be that way.
> 
> But you did good kid.


i don see you guys celebrate! you deserve this!eheheheh


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> True, just disappointed in the rudeness both in front of the other Houses and behind their backs.  Either way, good job, you guys.


no one got hurt no worries kate, teens are just like that
by the way..are we gonna see the other teams works and meme? @Majin Lu


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm just gonna say competition wouldn't be competition if we were all 100% friendly about it. Fact is competition will always get heated at some point and I apologised for my own part and anyone on my teams part in that but overall this has been a great event so can just appreciate the involvement of everyone in this giving us great banter ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

I am out!

Night!


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> @James Bond  in this moment:


LMAO.


----------



## Steven (Oct 31, 2019)

Lions last place?


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 31, 2019)

Well that was a close one. Either way, good job to everyone, it was a fun event while it lasted.


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2019)

Who won? I wasn’t paying attention


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I'm just gonna say competition wouldn't be competition if we were all 100% friendly about it. Fact is competition will always get heated at some point and I apologised for my own part and anyone on my teams part in that but overall this has been a great event so can just appreciate the involvement of everyone in this giving us great banter ?


Nani? But I was all about the funness


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Tougen Shirataki !! goda bless ya all


----------



## Vilu (Oct 31, 2019)

fuff said:


> Who won? I wasn’t paying attention


Hufflepuff


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> U sure? Well then
> 
> Sorry @slytheringang but I'm in a hurry so see ya guys tomorrow
> 
> Good luck to both sides tho, even tho the W is already ours





novaselinenever said:


>





Dark Wanderer said:


>





Superman said:


>





Irene said:


> Ok here we go





Kate Bishop said:


> Y'all, it's just a game...





fuff said:


> ok





Vilu said:


> Attack @novaselinenever





James Bond said:


> Targeting @Superman





James Bond said:


> Rolling for hit





Oreki said:


> Time to roll some dice





QMS said:


> Because I am a gentleman, it will be a cute lady like yourself!





Jon Moxley said:


> so guess Ill roll





DeVision said:


>





James Bond said:


> Oh well, here goes nothing



*WINNER IS HUFFLEPUFF!*
​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> *WINNER IS HUFFLEPUFF!*
> ​


Thanks for hosting this fun event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2019)

@Underworld Broker ur disowned


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Wow


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 1, 2019)

We lost.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> @Underworld Broker ur disowned


so you would have lost it for us too.


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> so you would have lost it for us too.


Still better than ur

"2"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Still better than ur
> 
> "2"


Yeah.....check my post.....does that look like a 2? You bum.


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> Yeah.....check my post.....does that look like a 2? You bum.


Sure bish

I saw u roll in congrats hufflepfft thread


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> @Underworld Broker ur disowned


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

@James Bond  Look at the numbers.

This was destiny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 1, 2019)

And this is destiny fulfilled

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> @Underworld Broker ur disowned


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


>


ur still disowned and will fulfill that 300k rep defeciet


----------

